# Moving to coin



## onelifeliveitwell (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Another newbie. I currently live in Benajarafe but are moving to coin in June. Can anyone suggest any nice restaurants in that area.

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I used to live fairly close to Coin (Alhaurin de la Torre), I went there once for a meal - in a chinese, it was ok, "nothing to write home about" as they say. not the most inspiring town, it does have the shopping centre, "La Trocha", which holds a car boot type thing in its carpark on a sunday morning. It used to be very "British", but due to the crisis, many British have left. I'm not sure what its alike nowadays???

Welcome to the forum 

Jo xxx


----------



## onelifeliveitwell (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for your reply :s doesn't sound promising. Did actually look at few in alhaurin de la torre but houses weren't right. Hoping can't be worse where we live now.....although lovely little Spanish village feel like I'm in a retirement home  and a decent meal out would be a plus. Was hoping there would be more opportunity to do more things and meet new people over that side. Anyhoo removals are booked and deposit paid eek!!! fingers crossed all will be ok


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

onelifeliveitwell said:


> Thanks for your reply :s doesn't sound promising. Did actually look at few in alhaurin de la torre but houses weren't right. Hoping can't be worse where we live now.....although lovely little Spanish village feel like I'm in a retirement home  and a decent meal out would be a plus. Was hoping there would be more opportunity to do more things and meet new people over that side. Anyhoo removals are booked and deposit paid eek!!! fingers crossed all will be ok


 Horses for courses. I'm sure it'll be fine. I didnt go there much, but its close to Alhaurin El Grande which has a fair few expats - but of course thats the trouble with Spain right now, alot are going back cos of the crisis

Jo xxx


----------



## annfoto (Aug 19, 2012)

We live in Coín but only occasionally go out to dinner as we live too far into the campo for taxis. 
Our favourite restaurant by a long way is a delightfully located small hotel and restaurant just out of town on the Monda road called Santa Fe. The outside dining area is under some lovely olive trees overlooking a swimming pool and has a most relaxing ambience. Not a big menu but all the dishes are well prepared and presented. The only drawback is it is expensive.
Next favourite is an Indian restaurant in El Rodeo district called Mumtaz. Good food, reasonable price.


----------



## rockford (Feb 26, 2014)

*long term rental in coin area*

Hi 

English couple retired looking for 2 bedroom villa in coin area or just outside the area up to 500euros, no pool, must be furnished and in good condition.

We are residents in spain now available for immediate tenancy.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I suggest you look on a property website or approach an agent. Try idealista.com and put in your requirements to get an idea of what's available in your price range.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> I used to live fairly close to Coin (Alhaurin de la Torre), I went there once for a meal - in a chinese, it was ok, "nothing to write home about" as they say. not the most inspiring town, it does have the shopping centre, "La Trocha", which holds a car boot type thing in its carpark on a sunday morning. It used to be very "British", but due to the crisis, many British have left. I'm not sure what its alike nowadays???
> 
> Welcome to the forum
> 
> Jo xxx


We went there once when we were looking for a place to live.
We never went back.


----------

